# PLAYBOY CIGAR EVENT - DEC. 18TH



## Brooke21 (Apr 3, 2007)

PLAYBOY CIGAR EVENT

THURS., DEC. 18TH 6-9PM

*MISS OCTOBER KIMHOLLAND IN PERSON/AUTOGRAPH PICTURES
*SPECIALS ON ALL PLAYBOY/DON DIEGO CIGARS
*BEER SPECIALS
*RAFFLE PRIZES
*1/2 BOX FREE WITH A PURCHASE OF ANY BOX
*BUY 3 GET 1 FREE

BROOKELYNN PREMIUM CIGARS
2013 OLDE REGENT WAY #160
LELAND,NC 28451
910-371-0025


----------

